# gilas?



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone know roughly how much gilas set you back nowadays?


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

£1200-£1500 but they have started morphing them so some mightt be more. i want these sorry to high jack tread but could some one tell us requirements for dwa. and whether you could have them in your front room as i think they wuold make grea display.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh noes, don't start with that. dwa = licence = inspection = money = insurance. i'm sure this infos on a sticky
and they make a rubbish display, never do anything! look pretty though...


----------



## razor (Mar 22, 2009)

i know they are sleepy but when they walk past what a little monster, something no one sees. how offern do they inspect. gilas cant kill you though, can they? they are quite tame too, just if you get bit, and i get bit buy every thing. lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

razor said:


> £1200-£1500 but they have started morphing them so some mightt be more. i want these sorry to high jack tread but could some one tell us requirements for dwa. and whether you could have them in your front room as i think they wuold make grea display.


 
same here in price... except in dollars instead of GBP's... about $1,200=$2,000 bucks apiece... i could pay for a trip to catch my own for that much and have a lot more fun than shelling out a couple LARGE...:whistling2:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

they are very cool things, but they're not tame, they don't half put up a fight when you handle them! and if you get bit by everything, i don't recommend a venomous lizard, in fact, get a pet rock!


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

HABU said:


> same here in price... except in dollars instead of GBP's... about $1,200=$2,000 bucks apiece... i could pay for a trip to catch my own for that much and have a lot more fun than shelling out a couple LARGE...:whistling2:


well then while your at it catch me some! i'll pick em up next time i'm in kentucky!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

there was a pair for sale on preloved last month 1100 the pair


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

lizard queen said:


> well then while your at it catch me some! i'll pick em up next time i'm in kentucky!


 
how about we meet in needles california?.... bring a canteen!:lol2:

we'll find some...:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stacy said:


> there was a pair for sale on preloved last month 1100 the pair


Those were actually mexican beaded lizards not gila's

Much cheaper than Gila's


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

how come mexican beaded's are cheaper than Gila's?

is it simply a case that they tend to have more black than yellow and therefore perhaps thought by some to be 'less pretty'?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

i wasnt on about the mexican beaded as they still for sale my mate who has a shop in hull has bought the gilas of a women breadin pair aswell quite cheap an gilas are really tame if you have them from a young age as i held the female an she just sat their lovin the attention


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I've seen them from European breeders for Hamm at £800 once but in the UK never seen them cheaper than £1200 I think.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

mexican beaded's are cheaper as their alot around cb as i only no 1person i no of in uk that bread cb gilas so theyre quite dear an they are very dear from him i would recommend if you want one speak to captive bread as he is trying to bread them at the min or have your dwa an go hamm next year as theyre meant to be cheap


----------

